# Regulador de velocidad de motor CC



## Leonardo bruno Camacho

Necesito circuito de regulador de velocidad electronico para un motor de CC 24V  30A la entrada es de 30 V.


----------



## ciri

A que llamas control de velocidad "electrónico"?

pienso, una simple perilla para regular la velocidad?

o.

algo mas rebuscado, como, un circuito que controle y estabilice la velocidad de un cuerpo rotativo que sufrirá cargas variables?


----------



## electroaficionado

Con pwm no se hace eso?


----------



## Fogonazo

La forma basica es esta, deberas adaptar la tension de alimentacion del 555 y la coriente del MOS a tus requeriminetos


----------



## Leonardo bruno Camacho

Gracias  Fogonazo 

Veo que has comprendido mi pregunta perfectamente, se ve que estas en el tema .
Gracias por la información que voy a chequear y luego te aviso, eso es lo que yo andaba buscando no una perillita .

Un abrazo  Fogo

LBC


----------



## ciri

Leonardo bruno Camacho dijo:
			
		

> Gracias  Fogonazo
> 
> eso es lo que yo andaba buscando no una perillita .
> 
> LBC



Si eso es una ofensa para mi, te contesto, que por lo menos hice el intento de ayudarte, y para que sepas hay muchos tipos de control de velocidades, todo dependiendo del funcionamiento que se necesita, y vos ni siquiera te molestarte de dar una simple respuesta, o un simple no, gracias, así es como esta el foro.


----------



## electroaficionado

Tranquilo ciri de seguro no lo hizo con mala leche. . .
Ademas el modelo de PWM tiene una perillita, el pote que regula el funcionamiento del 555

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123

ay Ciri, piensa que uno piensa una cosa y el otro escucha otra, es de humanos.

Uno intenta guiar y mostrar el que parece el mejor de los caminos de los muchos que tiene un problema.

Lo malo es que mucha gente quiere que se le solucione su asunto sin esfuerzo y si puede ser que se lo hagas.
Confunden un foro de AYUDA y no es una OFICINA DE INGENIERIA (trabajabo renumerado).

OJO ES UNA OPINION GENERAL, no particularicemos, me remito al primer parrafo.


----------



## Leonardo bruno Camacho

Mira ciri  en ningun momento se me cruzo la idea de realizar una ofensa a nadie  hasta el momento, evidentemente como no comprendiste mi pregunta tampoco has comprendido mi respuesta y haces de un pequeño problema un gran problema.

En la pregunta  yo dije  lo siguiente: “Necesito circuito de regulador de velocidad electronico para un motor de CC 24V 30A”

Tu respuesta fue  :  “ A que llamas control de velocidad "electrónico"? 
pienso, una simple perilla para regular la velocidad?” 

Creo que la respuesta no es acertada y la pregunta es sintetica y precisa , la prueba está que el colega Fogonazo respondio acertadamente.

Te comento que soy nuevo en este foro y es la primer pregunta que realizo en el y no crei en ningun momento que tendria un problema por el solo hecho de realizar una simple pregunta, después tampoco se porque decis  “asi esta el foro” , me encuentro totalmente desorientado. 

De todos modos gracias a todos  , a vos principalmente , a electroaficionado  y  a Fogonazo. 

Leonardo


----------



## ciri

Leonardo bruno Camacho dijo:
			
		

> Mira ciri  en ningun momento se me cruzo la idea de realizar una ofensa a nadie  hasta el momento, evidentemente como no comprendiste mi pregunta tampoco has comprendido mi respuesta y haces de un pequeño problema un gran problema.
> 
> En la pregunta  yo dije  lo siguiente: “Necesito circuito de regulador de velocidad electronico para un motor de CC 24V 30A”
> 
> Tu respuesta fue  :  “ A que llamas control de velocidad "electrónico"?
> pienso, una simple perilla para regular la velocidad?”
> 
> Creo que la respuesta no es acertada y la pregunta es sintetica y precisa , la prueba está que el colega Fogonazo respondio acertadamente.
> 
> Te comento que soy nuevo en este foro y es la primer pregunta que realizo en el y no crei en ningun momento que tendria un problema por el solo hecho de realizar una simple pregunta, después tampoco se porque decis  “asi esta el foro” , me encuentro totalmente desorientado.
> 
> De todos modos gracias a todos  , a vos principalmente , a electroaficionado  y  a Fogonazo.
> 
> Leonardo



No nos entendimos, en ninguno de los casos.

Ya esta, no voy a discutir.

gracias a vos.


----------



## electroaficionado

De nada y cualquier otra duda por aqui andamos.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

Esta es mi adaptación de la "perillita" de Fogonazo a los requerimientos del autor del hilo.
Críticas/comentarios son bienvenidos. Si falta algo avisen.

Editado 23/11/2007: frecuencia 40 kHz (C1), límite inferior de velocidad (R2), mejor pendiente de escalado (R4)


----------



## Fogonazo

Nilfred: Bonita forma de onda sobre el transistor, en el otro bosquejo era como muy feita.

En este como en el anterior aparece una inestabilidad en el extremo de regulacion, lo solucione con una resistencia limitadora de 390 Ohms entre el potenciometro (Rama derecha) y D2.

La resistencia de 47Ohms que habias preguntado en otro post, dicen las malas lenguas, la colocan para preservar el 555 ante un corto del Transistor.


----------



## Nilfred

Si la pongo a la R de 47Ω me enlentece el apagado del MOSFET, lo cúal soluciono con un diodo más, son ~150Khz por si no te diste cuenta. Otro riesgo que veo de poner la R es que la frecuencia se integre en voltaje continuo en la capacitancia parásita del MOSFET y me lo deje siempre prendido.

En vez de eso pongo un 555 CMOS, la salida es MOS (totem-pole creo), y con eso driveo un MOSFETsito nomás.

Todo ese circuitaje de baja corriente se puede reemplazar por ½ Half-Brigde MOSFET driver, no se si viene el driver para hi-side solo, por eso lo hice discreto.
Los +10vgs los saco del lado del 555  con eso me evito Zeners y otras complicaciones.

Lo que no me gustó de poner el motor arriba es que la fem inversa se mete en la alimentación. Estando abajo tiene que atravezar un diodo mas en el MOSFET. Mmm, bueno si calienta hay que poner un diodo paralelo al MOSFET también ¿No?


----------



## Fogonazo

150KHz  Con esos valores, de C y R4 y R6 no me parece.

El medio puente funciona bien asi, con discretos, decia mi abuela "Lo que anda no se toca"

Respecto al diodo en paralelo, no encontre data del diodo interno del MOSFET, supongo que NO debe hacer falta, la opinion final la dira la practica.


----------



## Nilfred

Ahh, son ~200Hz nomás. Bueno, bajando la frecuencia a ~100Hz (C=220nF) ya no se necesita la resistencia que sugerís. Me pareció haber medido una frecuencia mucho mas alta.

Siendo la frecuencia tan baja el MOSFET no debe calentar. Hasta 100°C sigue manejando 30A el IRFZ44.

Capacitor de salida: No lo puse porque no lo calculé. Para 30v 30A 200Hz deben ser muchos en paralelo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Hasta 25Khz lo simule sin que apareciera nada raro = Ahorro capacitores

Al momento que mejoraste el manejo del exitacion MOS, disminuiste un poco el calentamiento, en el circuito original aparecia una pendiente lineal que no iva a ser saludable.

Volvi atraz en el post, eran 24 VCC, mas tarde efectuare un ensallo para ver lo de los capacitores.


----------



## Nilfred

Componente, Rise Time, Fall time, Maximum Frequency
LM555 , 100ns, 100ns, ¿100khz?
LMC555, 15ns, 15ns, 3MHz
2N2222A, 25ns, 60ns, ¿10MHz?
Push it!
Lo puse a 150KHz para empezar. No te olvides de ir achicando C3.


----------



## L_Yitan

gracias por el diagrama tios esta super para hacerlo un proyecto en la universidad ..... mis respetos o sabios .....

gracias


----------



## Siddharta

hola, quisiera saber si es muy necesario el diodo mbr1645 para el funcionamiento?
Ando queriendo realizar este proyecto pero con un motor de 12vcd que consume unos 88mA, he buscado este diodo en electronicas de mi localidad y no lo tienen, abra un reemplazo?


----------



## Fogonazo

Pide en la casa de electronica un diodo Schottky de 1 A 200V
Cuando lo tengas, publica cual es para ver si cumple con lo que hace falta.


----------



## JV

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Pide en la casa de electronica un diodo Schottky de 1 A 200V
> Cuando lo tengas, publica cual es para ver si cumple con lo que hace falta.



El mas comun debe ser el 1N5819.

Saludos..


----------



## Nilfred

Siddharta dijo:
			
		

> hola, quisiera saber si es muy necesario el diodo mbr1645 para el funcionamiento?
> Ando queriendo realizar este proyecto pero con un motor de 12vcd que consume unos 88mA, he buscado este diodo en electronicas de mi localidad y no lo tienen, abra un reemplazo?


Te queda grande por todos lados el circuito, 88mA es como muy poco.

Otro 1N4148 (200v 200mA) te sirve para reemplazar el MBR3545 (45v 35A)
Otro VN2222L o VN2222LL (60v 150mA) te sirve para reemplazar El IRFZ44 (55v 35A)
El popular 1N4001 (50v 1A) tambien puede ir. Para esa corriente no hace falta un Schottky.


----------



## JUAN12000

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Esta es mi adaptación de la "perillita" de Fogonazo a los requerimientos del autor del hilo.
> Críticas/comentarios son bienvenidos. Si falta algo avisen.
> 
> Editado 23/11/2007: frecuencia 40 kHz (C1), límite inferior de velocidad (R2), mejor pendiente de escalado (R4)


hola, Nilfred, vengo leyendo varias interviciones tuyas en los post, por eso se que vos me podras ayudar, no quiero hacerlo largo ni pesado,  te comento, adapte el motor electrico de un scooter a una silla de rueda, lo cual funciono bien hasta que se rompio el comando del control de velocidad, lo que iba hacer era construir un control de velocidad PWM, como el que publicaste, ya consegui todos los componentes exepto el VN2222LL, que proximamente viajo hacia B. Blanca a tratar de conseguirlo, si podes recomendame un remplazo
el motor es de CC 24 V 14 amp , mi pregunta es si lo construllo tal cual, como lo publicaste funcionaria igual, (porque el circuito esta diseñado para 30 V 30A) o tendria que modificarlo para mi requerimiento, la alimentacion esta compuesta con 2 baterias de 12 V asi que puedo sacar 12 V para alimentar al circuito, desde ya te doy la gracias y disculpa la molestia, mi hijo te lo agradecera


----------



## Fogonazo

JUAN12000 dijo:
			
		

> ....te comento, adapte el motor electrico de un scooter a una silla de rueda, lo cual funciono bien hasta que se rompio el comando del control de velocidad, lo que iba hacer era construir un control de velocidad PWM, como el que publicaste, ya consegui todos los componentes exepto el VN2222LL, que proximamente viajo hacia B. Blanca a tratar de conseguirlo, si podes recomendame un remplazo.....



Tal vez te sirva, tal vez no pero si tienes ganas mira este circuito al final del post, es la forma de manejar el motor mediante una especie de joystic.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/


----------



## JUAN12000

Gracias, fogonazo, es algo que me faltaba para el proyecto, voy a ver si lo puedo adaptar, genio!


----------



## Nilfred

El VN2222LL es un MOSFET-N barato, el mas barato de todos, no es un componente crítico, se puede reemplazar por cualquier MOSFET-N. Raro que no lo tengan. El VN2222L es muy similar e igualmente útil.
D5 es un diodo caro, para 14A económicamente conviene reemplazar D5 por un diodo mas chico tipo 30v 20A
En definitiva es un mosfet-hi-side-driver-discreto todo el circuiterío después del 555, mejor un IR2110 en vez de tanto lío. Está muy bien lo de fogonazo, como están encarados los drivers. Es otra buena opción.
Si me queda algo de tiempo encaro el reemplazo del VN2222LL por un simple bipolar NPN, esto es así porque alguien lo pidió discreto, mejor siempre usar un driver integrado. Además no tenés inversión de polaridad.


----------



## JUAN12000

Nilfred, gracias por tu ayuda, ya que me decis, que es un MOSFET comun y corriente seguro que en una localidad vecina (B. Blanca) lo consigo, asi que no te preocupes en buscar un reemplazo, los otros componentes los hice traer por comisionista desde Bs As, y como este no estaba pense que no lo podia conseguir 
en cuanto a la inversion de la marcha, no me preocupa demasiado, solamente por una cuestion mecanica, (la rueda propulsora tendria piñon fijo y se dificultaria la marca cuando utilice la silla en forma manual), sí me interesa que aumente la velocidad en forma gradual y cuando suelte el acelerador vuelva a 0 (cero). Lo que habia pensado era colocar el pot. en una relacion de dos engranajes, y cuando suelte la palanca vuelva por la accion de un resorte. Tambien me quedo claro que por mas que el circuito este sobredimensionado a mis requirimientos, funcionaria igual
gracias de nuevo, saludos


----------



## mccj1

Hola a todos. yo no entiendo casi nada de electronica y podriais explicarme por que no se podria utilizar un simple potenciometro para variar el "V" y de esa forma variar las rpm?
Direis que soy un poco cazurro, pero no lo entiendo.
Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred

Al principio "la perillita" debía disipar 720W y no viene de mas de 10W.
Ahora me doy cuenta que al de los 88mA si solucionaba con un pot.
Osea que se aplica la respuesta universal: Depende.


----------



## Guest

Que tal compañeros del foro!, Bueno me he dispuesto a ensamblar este control de velocidad para motor de DC, ya que un amigo me pidio uno, bueno adjunto el PCB para montarlo ya en plaqueta, un detalle es que el capacitor de 47nF lo coloque por la parte de atras ya que se me olvido colocarlo en el PCB, aunque esta marcado donde debe ir en la ubicacion de componentes y no creo que sea mucho problema, en fin muy practico el proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

¿Que diagrama? No se parece mucho al mío. ¿El TIP31 regula 12v para el 555? Hacé un nuevo diagrama con tu implementación.
Hay un puente bajo el 555 que se me hace imposible de lograr. ¿Ese está?
Preste mi bola de cristal y no me la devolvieron, así que fijate al menos si el 555 esta oscilando y responde al pot.
EDIT1: 2N3819 es un JFET-N de 50mA, nada que ver.
EDIT2: 2N7000 es mi idea de un MOSFET barato para reemplazar el VN2222 el cual no pueden conseguir y hacen cagada con el reemplazo.
EDIT3: 
La fuente de alimentación de 12v no está a la altura de las circunstancias, era mucho mas fácil poner un LM7812 de 1A que el zener y sus parientes.


----------



## Guest

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que diagrama? No se parece mucho al mío. ¿El TIP31 regula 12v para el 555? Hacé un nuevo diagrama con tu implementación.
> Hay un puente bajo el 555 que se me hace imposible de lograr. ¿Ese está?
> Preste mi bola de cristal y no me la devolvieron, así que fijate al menos si el 555 esta oscilando y responde al pot.
> EDIT1: 2N3819 es un JFET-N de 50mA, nada que ver.
> EDIT2: 2N7000 es mi idea de un MOSFET barato para reemplazar el VN2222 que veo que no pueden conseguir y hacen cagada con el reemplazo.



Que tal Nilfred!, El circuito funciona muy bien era solo el Jfet el que estaba mal, ya para una prueba coloque un IRFZ44 y todo trabaja bien aparte de que debe tener una carga minima para poder leer la variacion de tension con el multimetro, en fin, voya ir por el mosfet a la electronica, si no coloque el VN2222 es porque ya no tenia y coloque el 3819 pero ya vi que no era remplazo directo, como sea muchas gacias, buen circuito.

saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

Bien, gracias, pero: ¿Para que 2 MOSFET en paralelo? Osea, me gustaría saber cuanta corriente vas a pasar por ahí.
Te sale mas barato dejar el IRFZ44 que ir y volver de la tienda buscando un MOSFET-N barato, me parece.


----------



## Guest

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Bien, gracias, pero: ¿Para que 2 MOSFET en paralelo? Osea, me gustaría saber cuanta corriente vas a pasar por ahí.
> Te sale mas barato dejar el IRFZ44 que ir y volver de la tienda buscando un MOSFET-N barato, me parece.



Que tal Nilfred!, Bueno te comento que tengo un problema con el circuito, al cargarle el motor, este se "tironea" y la tension no se regula a mas de 18VDC, la alimentacion general es de 32VDC, el motor es para 30VDC ya revise la oscilacion y esta trabajando, acudo ati para ver si me puedes dar una mano con este detalle.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred

"Tironea", osea que la frecuencia esta muy baja. ¿De cuantos RPM es el motor?
¿Entre que puntos mediste 18v y que usaste para medir?
La otra vez me olvide decirte que el capacitor de bootrap tenes que duplicarlo si pones 2 MOSFET en paralelo, al 100% D obviamente al capacitor no le da tiempo a cargar, también puede ser eso.


----------



## Guest

Gracias por responder..... Bueno la tension la estoy midiendo en paralelo con el motor, no se de cuantas RPM sea el motor ya que este no trae nada de datos, la aplicacion de este motor es para mover un "raton" el cual va rodando sobre las lonas para unirlas con calor de alli el controlar la velocidad, lo que si se es que el motor es de 30VDC; algo que note es que a los 10V a 11V, empieza a hacer los "tirones" y de alli en adelante hasta que el potenciometro esta al tope y esta a la maxima tension aproximadamente 28 a 29V ya deja de hacer ese efecto de combulcion, acabo de hacer las pruebas con el capacitor lo he variado hasta 1uF y hace el mismo efecto, tambien ya remplace los IRFZ44 colocando los dos o dejando solo uno, y sigue igual; voay seguir experimentando un poco mas y de rato posteo algunas fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus

los hay mas sencillos, un pwm con transistor npn. si interesa subo un esquema


----------



## Guest

alexus dijo:
			
		

> los hay mas sencillos, un pwm con transistor npn. si interesa subo un esquema



Que tal alexus, si pudieras postear tu diagrama estaria de lujo men.

Saludos.


----------



## alexus

ok, no pasa nada, es un circuito muy sencillo, pero efectivo, a mi me funciona 10 puntos, el transistor lo tenes que elegir segun la corriente que requiera el motor. estoy a la orden.


----------



## Nilfred

Pareciera ser que la frecuencia está muy baja en el 555 (Versión CMOS), los tirones no deberían ser perceptibles a 40kHz, no se me ocurre sea un problema, es la idea del PWM.


----------



## alexus

claro, parece como si fuera un motor a explosion cuando hace el famoso "corte" cuando esta pasado de vueltas! cambia el condensador de las patas 6/ por otro, y ponele otro en paralelo, vichale, prueba y error amigo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Encontré este circuito que me pareció super interesante ya que utiliza el conocido TL494 ¿quien no tiene una fuente de pc tirada por ahí  ?

¡Tiene protección contra sobrecargas!


----------



## sirtexx

muy buenos aportes tios..


----------



## //matias//

hola a todos en el foro. bueno paso a contar que tengo que hacer un regulados entre 15 y 13.5v de cc con 120A la entra de esto es de 24v q son dos baterias puestas en sere, y yo lo que deseo hacer es un regulador que de los 24 saque una rama de entre 15 y 13.5v. yo tengo circuitos en los q puedo hacer pero me consume una bateria mas que la otra. cualquier respuesta me servira.
muchas gracias, saludos cordiales.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso es medido en amperes o simplemente una se descarga y la otra no?


----------



## cutrinano

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y he estado leyendo este hilo porque estaba interesado en regular la velocidad de un motor de 24v 100w, mediante PWM. Esto me ha servido para conocer el funcionamiento de estos reguladores de velocidad.
He podido por fin encontrar algo que se acerca bastante a mi necesidad. El variador de velocidad en cuestión lo pongo adjunto por si a alguien le sirve y además pido ayuda para poder hacer un indicador de la velocidad regulada con este sistema, que se visualice a través de leds, es decir que los leds se vayan encendiendo uno tras otro a medida que aumentamos la velocidad.
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra información.


----------



## Fogonazo

cutrinano dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y he estado leyendo .....


Las imágenes están un poco chicas, ¿ No tienes el link original o la posibilidad de publicarlas mas grande ? (Aunque sea en 2 archivos .RAR)


----------



## dieguez07

hola a todos. Estoy comenzando con un 18f452 y tengo q config los dos pwm q tiene este pic. hasta ahi no hay problema. El problema es q RC2 y RB3 comparten el CCP2 y por default el pwm sale por RC1 y RB3. Para que salgan por RC1 y RC2 respectibamentes hay que poner el bit CCP2MX en 1 pero la salida de RB3 queda anulada (no la puedo utilizar como salida).
Me podrian decir en que me estoy equivocando?
Hay alguna configuracion mas que deba hacer o es normal que pierda un pin del pic utilizando ambos pwm?

Desde ya muchas gracias. Excelente foro. Saludos.
Diego.


----------



## cutrinano

Las imágenes están un poco chicas, ¿ No tienes el link original o la posibilidad de publicarlas mas grande ? (Aunque sea en 2 archivos .RAR) 

Hola amigo Fogonazo,
He subido el Pdf original a Megaupload, pesa casi 14 MB

Este es el link de desgarga:



Haber si puedes ayudarme con el tema de los Leds.........saludos


----------



## adiaz1968

hola fogonazo
soy muy nuevo en el foro ando buscando un regulador para motor de cc probaste este ?anduvo bien ???


----------



## clau

BUENAS SALUDOS A TODOS LOS USUARIOS
aqui les facilito un circuito de control de velocidad *Capáz* q*UE* les sea util 
yo lo tengo, lo hicimos en el cole (EET N° 3138 ALBERTO EINSTEIN - SALTA ARGENTINA) y lo aprobe asi q*UE*  el q*UE* este interesado puede usarlo

Ver el archivo adjunto CTRL_VELOCIDAD_BY_CLAU_LA2.RAR

saludos!


----------



## mihemealle

Hola amigos  estoy buscando   un regulador de velocidad de motor de corriente continua para un motor de 234v  300w   bueno me parecieron interantes los diagramas de fogonazo y nilfred.
Bueno nilfred puedo usar tu diasgrama para mi interes  me puedes pasar el diagrama si es que a la fecha hiciste alguna modificacion  o segun con los valores que se encuentra el diagrama me resultar bueno sin ningun inconveniente.

Sorry quise decir 24v  a 300v


----------



## ilcapo

Fogonazo dijo:


> La forma basica es esta, deberas adaptar la tension de alimentacion del 555 y la coriente del MOS a tus requeriminetos



Hola FOGONAZO ese circuito que pasaste me parece que no regula la velocidad del motor(PWM) si no que hace variar la frecuencia,,, o me equivoco ?? porque para regular la velocidad no habria que agregar un potenciometro al pin 5 del 555 ???  saludos


----------



## arias887

Muchachos, una preguntica...

¿¿¿ Cual es la frecuencia adecuada u optima que se ha te tomar para la referencia del PWM, o es lo mismo a cualquier valor alto de fecuencia ???

Gracias...


----------



## vigie16

Fogonazo dijo:


> La forma basica es esta, deberas adaptar la tension de alimentacion del 555 y la coriente del MOS a tus requeriminetos



Buenas gente del foro, esta es mi primer incursión en el foro. Les comento que vivo en Córdoba hice una Bici eléctrica, estoy en la parte de la electrónica y necesito regular el motor 12v DC de unos 16A con picos de 30A en el arranque. Cito el circuito que publico Fogonazo, que me parece muy bueno, mi dudas es sobre que Mosfet usar, en el circuito está el q1 buzz11, según el datasheet soporta 50V 30A, por otro lado también vi otros circuitos similares que usan el IRFZ44N que soporta 55v 49A. Mi inquietud es sobre si serán fácil de conseguir en Argentina y sobre el precio aproximado, ya que como tendré que experimentar de ponerlos en paralelos en el caso de no soporten el consumo y puede pasar que queme unos 3 o 4 jeje.

@Fogonazo, genial tu aporte! 
saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

vigie16 dijo:


> Buenas gente del foro, esta es mi primer incursión en el foro. Les comento que vivo en Córdoba hice una Bici eléctrica, estoy en la parte de la electrónica y necesito regular el motor 12v DC de unos 16A con picos de 30A en el arranque. Cito el circuito que publico Fogonazo, que me parece muy bueno, mi dudas es sobre que Mosfet usar, en el circuito está el q1 buzz11, según el datasheet soporta 50V 30A, por otro lado también vi otros circuitos similares que usan el IRFZ44N que soporta 55v 49A. Mi inquietud es sobre si serán fácil de conseguir en Argentina y sobre el precio aproximado, ya que como tendré que experimentar de ponerlos en paralelos en el caso de no soporten el consumo y puede pasar que queme unos 3 o 4 jeje.
> 
> @Fogonazo, genial tu aporte!
> saludos!!



El IRFZ44 se consigue fácilmente.
http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores

Verifica que sean originales
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/

Para corrientes importantes, es preferible la adaptación de Nilfred que da menores tiempos de decaimiento, y en consecuencia menor calentamiento del dispositivo de conmutación.

Ver el archivo adjunto 4413​


----------



## vigie16

Buenas gente! por fin llegue al momento de la electronica de mi bici electrica que estaba diseñando. Cuando me dispuse de armar el circuito de PWM, tuve algunos dramas para conseguir componentes. No pude conseguir el diodo MBR3545 y tampoco el mosfet-N VN2222LL. El vendedor me dijo que el 2N2222 era el mismo, pero claro esta que no son iguales. Alguien con experiencia me podría sugerir que reemplazos podrían funcionar? estuve buscando y leyendo algunos datasheet, pero mi problema es que al no tener mucha experiencia en componentes a la venta, no se cual serie o marca buscar.

Saludos!
Gracias!!


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas

hola el circuito ya citado por nilfred pues esta bueno gracias a estos 2 genios de la electronica por sus colaboraciones yo tambien estoy haciendo este circuito de regulador de velocidad de 24v a 30amp que de una moto electrica de tres ruedas para un discapacitado gracias por sus aportes muchachos


----------



## reyvilla

Buenas tengo un problema a ver si me pueden echar una manito, necesito probar dos motores uno es de 1hp "caballo de fuerza" y otro es de 1/4 Hp, el de 1Hp dice ser de 90Vdc y de 7.2Amp. En fin tengo un proyecto y ya localice unos drivers que son específicamente para este tipo de motores pero me gustaría probar los motores antes de colocarle los drivers y para eso estaba pensando una fuente sencilla de 90Vdc con un Tranformador y un puente y los condensadores o algo similar, que me recomienda.

Por cierto el drivers es de marca baldor es un controlador de motores dc controla el giro y velocidad de los motores, es un driver regenerativo con control en los 4 cuadrantes, seria bueno hacer algo similar si se animan los apoyo conozco algo, mas por razones de tiempo para este proyecto no aplica.


----------



## miguelangel12

buenas amigos estoy montando un control de velocidad de un motor que subió un visitante y tengo un problema que no consigo esta pieza 10CTQ150 y por cual pudiera sustituirlo. muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

miguelangel12 dijo:


> buenas amigos estoy montando un control de velocidad de un motor que subió un visitante y tengo un problema que no consigo esta pieza 10CTQ150 y por cual pudiera sustituirlo. muchas gracias de antemano



¿ Cual circuito ?


----------



## miguelangel12

este es el circuito gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Eso es un díodo doble puesto en paralelo para proteger los mosfet.

Saludos !


----------



## miguelangel12

gracias por responder. pero singo sin conseguir y quisiera saber si tiene reemplazo y cual seria?


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&sug....,cf.osb&fp=1fd1ae34ca139fdc&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## marveto2

que cambios se le deverian hacer a el circuito PWM para regularle la velocidad a un motor de 1/2HP, 5A 40v...


----------



## LocoHernan

Hola quisiera hacer una consulta, estoy armando un variador con 8 Tip 3055 en paralelo, por un lado quisiera saber cuantos amperes de trabajo y tope tendria con esta disposicion.
Y por otrolado, hice una placa pwm aparte para sacarle el pulso y meterlea los 8 tip3055, el tema es el sig, mi placa pwm tiene un 555 y de alli va a un MPSA13 y de alli iria a los 8 Tip3055, Esta bien conectarlo asi o va aser demasiada entrada para los 3055? deberia sacar directo del 555 o puedo poner un transistor comun, no un darlington?ncual transistor deberia poner.
Rste regulador es de 12 volt y voy a manejar un motor de 18 amperes mas o menos
Este es el circuito que estoy haciendo y las placas que ya estan listas,
Si llegan a ver algun error o sugerir algo, sera bienvenido












La salida donde esta el motor,la voy a conectar en la entrada de la placa de potencia. Eso es lo que quiero saber si esta bien


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tengo una tia que está casada con el primo de la cuñada de mi medio hermano y entonces . . . 

Mejor poné el circuito completo 

Saludos !


----------



## LocoHernan

lo estaba subiendo de apoco sorry!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dibujalo *completo* con transistores de salida incluidos por favor


----------



## LocoHernan

El plano de la etapa de potrencia no lo tengo porque lo fui haciendo en mi cabeza nomas, como es sencillo directamente dibuje la placa.
En la placa sepuede ver como estan conectados, es muy facil pues estan todos en paralelo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si si , solo quiero ver como el MPSA13 los controla !  esa resistencia de 22k me parece muy alta 

No estamos dentro de tu cabeza  :enfadado:


----------



## LocoHernan

Aqui esta el plano de todo el circuito, lo que yo quiero saber es si esta bien alimentar los tip3055 con el MPSA13 o deberia ser un BC548.
Otra pregunta es si realmente son necesarias las resistencias de 0,22 Ohms x 10Wats en la salida de los 3055 pues se me hace que me van a restar voltaje al motor y que van a calentar mucho, el motor consume unos 19 Amperes en 12 Volt, que pasaria si no las uso?.
En general como ven el circuito?


----------



## Ferdinando12

Me parece que sos muy optimista, 19 A con esas pistas???? yo usaría un Mosfet en lugar de todo eso, *Nilfred* puso un circuito muy bueno y cumple con creces lo que necesitas.

.-


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

Y creo que demasiado pesimista al poner 8 transistores. y algo esta mal en la polarizacion de los transistores  dale una revizada.  

yo tambien usaria un(os) mosfet

PD. espero que la palabra pesimista no este dentro de las censuradas en este foro y no se sientan ofendidos, de ser asi pido disculpas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te hice una reforma , los transistores no trabajaban bien.

- Las resistencias son para "equalizar" , sinó se te van friendo los transistores de a uno. Pero me parece que con 5 Watts ya estás sobrado (el cálculo me da 1,98 Watts a 3 amperes cada transistor)

- Supongamos que la ganancia (hfe) de los transistores sea 30 , necesitás los 18 Amperes dividido 30 = 0,60 A en las bases. El 555 solo no puede .

- A las pistas de la plaqueta larga soldale cables-alambres , no va a aguantar 18 A  podés usar TIP35 también.

Saludos !


----------



## LocoHernan

Estaban mal conectados mis 3055? por eso modificaste el esquema?, te agradezco, yo no se nada de electronica pero me tengo que arremangar porque o sino no voy a terminar nunca mi proyecto.
Entonces la carga del motor va diecto sobre el colector y no en las resistencias como yo pensaba.
Y  el diodo que esta entre las resistencias y el colector para que sirve? El del motor si entiendo pero ese otro me podrias explicar que funcion cumple?
Otra cosa, no consegui potenciometros del tamaño que queria en 100K, consegui de 50K, como podria usar el de 50K ?
Les dejo algunas fotos de mi proyecto, INTEGRAMENTE NACIONAL, y del potenciometro en cuestion

http://www.hernansilvero.blogspot.com.ar/2012/05/bicicleta-electrica-super-homemade.html


----------



## DOSMETROS

LocoHernan dijo:


> Estaban mal conectados mis 3055? por eso modificaste el esquema?, te agradezco, yo no se nada de electronica pero me tengo que arremangar porque o sino no voy a terminar nunca mi proyecto.
> Entonces la carga del motor va diecto sobre el colector y no en las resistencias como yo pensaba.


 
Si , estaba mal configurado , pero las plaquetas te sirven igual , rebuscatelas 




> Y el diodo que esta entre las resistencias y el colector para que sirve? El del motor si entiendo pero ese otro me podrias explicar que funcion cumple?


 
A los dos ponele 1N5408 , es una redundancia de protección a los transistores.



> Otra cosa, no consegui potenciometros del tamaño que queria en 100K, consegui de 50K, como podria usar el de 50K ?


 
Ponelo igual . . . probalo 



> Les dejo algunas fotos de mi proyecto, INTEGRAMENTE NACIONAL, y del potenciometro en cuestion
> 
> http://www.hernansilvero.blogspot.com.ar/2012/05/bicicleta-electrica-super-homemade.html
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-tMa1X4WNkMU/T-0fGfX3HRI/AAAAAAAAAMg/ZEnXhXUkZt0/s1600/DSCF8295.jpg
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-KSLfgvbVxlQ/T-0fTGcDEjI/AAAAAAAAAMo/owLtISQVP3A/s1600/DSCF8298.jpg


 
Está muy bueno tu proyecto , te felicito ! , cuando termines ese control , hacemos otro con Mosfets que calientan menos y son más eficientes  .

Saludos !


----------



## LocoHernan

Ya tengo comprado  los tips, pero si vos me decis que con los mosfet podria andar mejor, en que sentido? tendria menos perdida? el motor andaria a su regimen maximo? o tendria mas fuerza?
Seguramente el circuito seria mucho mas chico.
El tema es que mas adelante me  gustaria poner un motor mas grande, uno de 33 Amperes, seria un motor de 400 wats x 12volts, por eso quise hacer este circuito con los 3055.
Si vos queres pasame algun plano o la plaqueta del circuito con los mosfet, pero que ande como para 50Amperes a 12Volt.
El irfz44 es de 50 amperes, pero a 60 volt, vos lo usas con 12 y no sirve ni para prender un led!!!
Por eso me incline mas por este, pero me interes el circuito con los mosfet porque como vos decis no calientan tanto, el circuito es mas chico, y es mas moderno. Gracias por la ayuda que me estan dando!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con Mosfets calentaría menos (gastaría un tantito menos de batería al rendir más , pero hay que diseñarlos bien )

 te creas eso que un Mosfet conduzca 60 Amperes con esas patitas finitas 

Dale , armate ese ya que tenés los TIP's  y las plaquetas


----------



## LocoHernan

Hola DOSMETROS estuve revisando el plano que me sugeriste, y tenes razon, estaban mal los tip, lo que no me queda claro es, la exitacion de los TIP3055(*NPN*), deberia ser positiva pero la salida del NE555 tambien es positiva, la duda es cual de estos transistores deberia usarse el TIP31 (*NPN*)o el TIP32 (*PNP*)


----------



## DOSMETROS

En el dibujo puse TIP32 ¿no?


----------



## LocoHernan

El TIP32 es el que usaste, solo te consulto si esta bien o deberia ir el TIP31 pues lo miro y no entiendo bien el tema de las polaridades, si vos estas seguro, le meto para adelante.
Hoy compre los componentes que me hacian falta, lo unico que no compre son los diodos para proteger el los tips en la salida del motor, puedo usar un diodo comun de puente rectificdor de 3 amperes?


----------



## DOSMETROS

LocoHernan dijo:


> puedo usar un diodo comun de puente rectificdor de 3 amperes?


 
Si exactamente esos son


----------



## LocoHernan

que bajon, no nduvo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Ese circuito debería funcionar !

Fijate bien como pusiste el TIP32 , fijate que la resitencia de base es 2 k y no 22 k

Contame que hace y que no hace , algo se calienta ?


----------



## LocoHernan

parece que yo meti la pata, arme el circuito como vos lo diseñaste, probe separada la placa de los 3055, y para exitarlos le meti 12 volt!!, de entrada queme uno, despues le puse una resistencia de 100k y funcionaba el motor pero la resistencia se ponia al rojo y laragaba humo.
Lo que yo queria hacer es probar la placa primero antes de conectarle el pwm,
Como tendria que exitar los tip3055? con que voltaje y con que polaridad, suponiendo que lo haga con 12 volt, que resistencia deberia usar.
Voy a reemplazar los tips quemados y quiero probar de nuevo.
La plaquita pwm no la probe todavia porque estaba muy cabreado con la cagada que me mande.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No no no , una cosa es excitarlos a corte y saturación (si-no , on-off , PWM) y otra es querer regular la velocidad linealmente , para eso necesitás disipadores enoooooooooormes.

Yo lo probaría todo completo , si querés probar solo los 3055 agregale otra resitencia de 100 Ohms en la base a positivo y desconectalo del TIP32 , el motor va a funcionar , la prueba es solo por unos segundos , aunque yo lo probaría todo completo.

Saludos !

EDITADO


----------



## LocoHernan

en cuanto a la placa pwm me parece que voy a tener que hacerla de nuevo pues necesito muchas modificaciones para poner el tip32, por el momento le puse un BC517 para probar, pero con ese no creo que pueda exitar los tip, por la polaridad, podria agregar algun transistor medio en el aire para invertir la plaridad y no tener que hacer de nuevo la placa, pero no se como se hace, por el momento estoy medio encabronado y veo las placas y ni me arrimo, hasta que me pase la locura.


----------



## DOSMETROS

A ver , la corriente que necesitás para "encender un transistor" es equivalente a la corriente de colector dividido la ganancia Hfe de dicho transistor.

Entre todos tus TIP3050 van a conducir 18 Amperes , así que 18 dividido ese Hfe , que lo vamos a considerar de 20 , te da unos 0,9 A , y el pobre BC517 apenas llegará .


----------



## leodjraziel

Buenas tarde gente nesecito que me ayuden con un circuito pwm, ya que soy un simple aficionado. nesecito acoplar un puente h al control pwm que subo en la imagen.
el motor es de 12v y consume 6 a y 25 a de pico. desde ya gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

leodjraziel dijo:


> Buenas tarde gente nesecito que me ayuden con un circuito pwm, ya que soy un simple aficionado. nesecito acoplar un puente h al control pwm que subo en la imagen.
> el motor es de 12v y consume 6 a y 25 a de pico. desde ya gracias.
> 
> http://img542.imageshack.us/img542/7589/pwm30a.png



Forma sencilla: armas un puente "H" y le haces la conexión a tierra mediante el control por PWM

Forma complicada: Tu mismo puente "H" lo haces trabajar por PWM


----------



## leodjraziel

Gracias por tu respuesta entonces me quedaria algo asi, o meti la pata en algun lado?


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Como sabés si eso funciona si no le ponés un osciloscopio ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Forma sencilla: armas un puente "H" *y le haces la conexión a tierra mediante el control por PWM*......



Imagina donde se encuentra el error.


----------



## leodjraziel

gracias por responder 2metros, mira la verdad es que aun no se manejar un osciloscopio XD. no tengo tantos conocimientos en electronica, me he animado a armar mi primer pcb y ha funcionado correctamente, es el control pwm de este mismo post y ha funcionado correctamente. mi proyecto es para manejar los motores de un lanzador de pelotas de tenis y la parte mecanica ya me funciona de maravillas pero en la parte electronica es un desastre este control pwm me ha ayudado a resolver el manejo de las rpm de los motores pero en este caso nesecito que 2 de los cinco motores tengan el famoso puente H para invertirles el giro, pero mi electronica es pobre y no tengo ningun conocido que sepa sobre el tema, por eso recurro a ustedes si me pueden ayudar con este tema, se me da mejor lo mecanico que lo electronico,


----------



## leodjraziel

entonces quedaria asi la conexion?


----------



## IronMike

Fogonazo dijo:


> Forma sencilla: armas un puente "H" y le haces la conexión a tierra mediante el control por PWM
> 
> Forma complicada: Tu mismo puente "H" lo haces trabajar por PWM



Saludos a todos, yo estoy intentando armar un control de velocidad para un motor bidireccional. 
Y creo que lo estoy haciendo de la forma complicada.

El control de los giros lo he logrado con un puente H hecho con relés y la regulación de la velocidad por ancho de pulso con un 555...   ...El problema que tengo; es que en Livewire funciona a la perfección pero al pasarlo al protoboard, el motor simplemente se hecha a andar en su máxima velocidad y no responde al control de velocidad.

Estoy usando un motor limpiaparabrisas de 12volt/15amp (este porque tiene la fuerza de tracción que necesito)
Agradeceré que me ayuden con las correcciones que necesita mi diagrama.


----------



## leodjraziel

se me olvido de subir el esquema


----------



## Fogonazo

leodjraziel dijo:


> ....*no tengo tantos conocimientos en electronica*, ....



Según esto yo te diría que *NO* te compliques la vida, arma el puente "H" con uno o dos relees y en lugar de derivar el negativo directo a GND, intercalas el regulador por PWM

Mira lo que dibujo IronMike

Ver el archivo adjunto 82434​


IronMike dijo:


> Saludos a todos, yo estoy intentando armar un control de velocidad para un motor bidireccional.
> _Y creo que lo estoy haciendo de la forma complicada._.....



Esa es la forma sencilla.


----------



## leodjraziel

osea que al control pwm que ya tenia hecho le conecto un puente h como en la foto y listo?


----------



## Fogonazo

leodjraziel dijo:


> osea que al control pwm que ya tenia hecho le conecto un puente h como en la foto y listo?



Sip.

Con uno o 2 relees determinas el sentido de giro del motor y con el PWM su velocidad.


----------



## leodjraziel

Para la gente que ayudo este es mi modelo final de pwm + puente h cuenta con un led para ver el encendido. y los mosfet en paralelo.
Espero que les sea de ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola leodjraziel

Una pregunta:
En tu esquema, R5 que está conectada desde la salida del 555 al Gate del MOSFET Q2 está en corto.
Así es ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

Yo probaria asi:


----------



## leodjraziel

perdon las resistencias r3 y r5 en mi diseño las use de 10 ohms, la r4 la deje tal cual ya que este circuito es una adaptacion del de pablin adjunto imagen


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia

> perdon las resistencias r3 y r5 en mi diseño las use de 10 ohms


segun mi opinion, eso depende de cada mosfet,  los que he visto recomiendan efectivamente de unos 10 a 30 Ohmios

yo el puente rectificador lo agrege por que en el de pablin solo es para una sola direccion y el que tu usas es en dos direcciones.

la resistencia de 1k, yo en todo caso la pondría en la salida del 555, en lugar del gate del mosfet, y si así fuera lo haría como te sugirió mrCarlos uno por cada mosfet separado.

y los capacitores de 10uF y 100nf los pondría lo mas cercas de la alimentacion de 555, por cuestiones de filtrado.


----------



## Microproxy

Fogonazo dijo:


> Según esto yo te diría que *NO* te compliques la vida, arma el puente "H" con uno o dos relees y en lugar de derivar el negativo directo a GND, intercalas el regulador por PWM
> 
> Mira lo que dibujo IronMike
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 82434​
> 
> 
> Esa es la forma sencilla.




Amigos y la forma complicada como es?

ademas que modifico si utilizo una fuente de 24v ? a todos un


----------



## Fogonazo

Microproxy dijo:


> Amigos y la forma complicada como es?
> 
> ademas que modifico si utilizo una fuente de 24v ? a todos un



Que el propio puente "*H*" haga la función de conmutador del PWM


----------



## Microproxy

Fogonazo dijo:


> Que el propio puente "*H*" haga la función de conmutador del PWM



disculpa, no tendras un diagrama o esquema ? 

si es con mosfets mucho mejor, necesito que soporten picos de 30 amp, para el arranque , el esquema con relays es bueno, pero en el caso de un vehiculo electrico,he leido que no son muy eficientes cuando la conmutacion es continua, ahora si lo implemento asi, que tiempo duran para ser reemplazados?

hoy, espero terminar el esquema de nilfred, con el 555, solo que en lugar de 30v ,seran 24v, estare posteando resultados, el motor es de 24v , lo probare sin carga, solo espero que despues con la carga soporte el incremento de corriente al arranque

saludos


----------



## Microproxy

necesito el MBR3545, puedo sustituirlo con el MBR 1645?

Aunque pensandolo bien los numeros 35 y 16  son el ampereje, el voltaje es el mismo, ????


----------



## Microproxy

Nilfred dijo:


> El VN2222LL es un MOSFET-N barato, el mas barato de todos, no es un componente crítico, se puede reemplazar por cualquier MOSFET-N. Raro que no lo tengan. El VN2222L es muy similar e igualmente útil.
> D5 es un diodo caro, para 14A económicamente conviene reemplazar D5 por un diodo mas chico tipo 30v 20A
> En definitiva es un mosfet-hi-side-driver-discreto todo el circuiterío después del 555, mejor un IR2110 en vez de tanto lío. Está muy bien lo de fogonazo, como están encarados los drivers. Es otra buena opción.
> Si me queda algo de tiempo encaro el reemplazo del VN2222LL por un simple bipolar NPN, esto es así porque alguien lo pidió discreto, mejor siempre usar un driver integrado. Además no tenés inversión de polaridad.



He comprado todos los componentes , pero el VN2222L y sus reemplazos no pude encontrarlos en ninguna tienda, entonces puedo utilizar otro IRFZ44N?

Saludos


----------



## elektriko

Microproxy dijo:


> He comprado todos los componentes , pero el VN2222L y sus reemplazos no pude encontrarlos en ninguna tienda, entonces puedo utilizar otro IRFZ44N?
> 
> Saludos



Prueba con el BS170.


----------



## rashid

Buenas, eh pasado un rato leyendo el tema y tengo un pequeno problemilla con un circuito PWM para controlar la velocidad de un motor de 12 volts con un 555 y un BD135, normalmente hago las simulaciones en el multisim y el problemilla es que la salida del 555 se quema cada vez que corro la simulacion (en la imagen se ve como esta quemada jejeje), eh estado busque y busque y no encuentro la falla, tengo planeado armar el circuito pero este fallo no me deja continuar, les dejo una imagen para ver si ustedes me pueden decir donde esta el problema, saludos.


----------



## Scooter

No veo que esté mal, de todos modos yo quitaría R4, es que nunca me gustó ponerla.


----------



## rashid

Gracias por responder Scooter, le eh preguntado a unos amigos que saben del tema y todos me dicen que esta bien, tal vez sea problemas con el 555 virtual del multisim =).


----------



## Fogonazo

Multisim a veces se comporta "Caprichoso", agrega un diodo en anti-paralelo con el transistor y quita R4


----------



## rashid

Que tal amigo Fogonazo, si realmente es muy caprichoso y mas con lo Digital, ya hice lo que me dijiste y sigue el mismo problema, acabo de hacer la simulacion con el Livewire y corrio perfectamente, lo mas seguro es que si sea el 555 virtual, porque al cambiarlo por uno ideal no me deja correr la simulacion.


----------



## rashid

Tengo una pequena duda con respecto al circuito que subi arriba, el cual ya lo arme y funciono bien manejando un motor pequeno, bueno, como apenas soy aprendiz en el area electronica, que tendria que modificar en ese circuito para poder mover y controlar la velocidad de un motor mucho mas grande?, es este:
http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/4/7/8/9/5/1/webimg/309684077_o.jpg
Es un motor de 24 volts, 14 amperes, 280 watts, estuve leyendo que puedo incrementar el voltaje de la fuente pero poniendole un opamp al 555, para regular el voltaje de entrada y que no se queme, y seleccionando un transistor o un MOSFET que se adecue a los parametros del motor. Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

basándome en tu primer diagrama la parte de oscilación y PWM esta bien pero tendrás que conseguir un driver y una mosfet que maneje esa potencia.

te recomiendo leas algo sobre el *TC4422* y un mosfet *IRFP250*


----------



## rashid

Que tal, SSTC estuve investigando sobre el mosfet IRFP250 y aguanta hasta 33 amperes con una disipacion maxima de 180 watts, pero desgraciadamente no lo encuentro en el lugar donde vivo, lo mas cerca que encuentro es el IRF640 que tambien consume 200 V consume solo hasta 18 amperes y disipa 125 watts, mi duda es si solo debo cambiar el BD135 por un mosfet de mayor capacidad, o setiene que agregar el driver al circuito, segun lo que lei el trabajo que hace el TC4422 es controlar el Mosfet, pero como se hace ese tipo de conexiones, perdon por tantas preguntas que a la mejor creen son absurdas, pero estoy aprendiendo de forma autodidacta. Saludos.


----------



## opamp

rashid, puedes recurrir al // ; 18A + 18A= 36A.
El 555 no soporta 24VDC.

Saludame a MUHAMMAD H. RASHID, deberías consultarle o leer su libro ELECTRONICA DE POTENCIA.


----------



## rashid

Hola, entonces puedo sustituir el BD135 por 2 IRF640 en paralelo, y con eso podre controlar ese motor de tal tamano?, estaba leyendo unos temas aqui sobre pwm para control de motores de potencia y hay un comentario que me dejo con duda, tambien tienen el problema de que su motor es de alto voltaje y amperaje y un companero dice que poniendo un regulador el MC7812CT y conectando a la salida del mismo la resistencia 3 del circuito que subi y las patas 4 y 8 del 555 para que regule el voltaje a 12 volts, y no se queme el 555 si aumento el voltaje, esta bien o es un error?.
Y me encantaria saludarlo y preguntarle cosas, y si estaria bueno tener a la mano su libro jejeje.


----------



## opamp

Yo le pondría 3 en paralelo , por lo del arranque . 
Con el 7812 alimentas al 555 y al motor con 24V.


----------



## rashid

Perfecto, muchas gracias por la respuesta, ya eh aprendido algo nuevo, saludos!!!!


----------



## rashid

Que tal, eh armado el circuito con los mosfets en paralelo y el regulador de voltaje, subo una imagen para que lo puedan apreciar, utilice un arreglo para alta corriente en el regulador segun su hoja de datos, realmente no estoy seguro si la salida de este se conecte como lo hice, si hay algun error sus comentarios seran bien recibidos, saludos.

Nota: Hay un error en la imagen, el simbolo del mosfet son de canal P, error de dedo, me equivoque y no tome el de canal N


----------



## opamp

R2 :1KOhm es demasiado alto, estás "LENTIFICANDO"  los mosfet ,......como tienes una fuente de algunos Amperios , deberias activar los mosfet con el 555 +  driver o transistor (mayor " IGate") para "ayudar" a los transistores mosfet .


----------



## kharma

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Encontré este circuito que me pareció super interesante ya que utiliza el conocido TL494 ¿quien no tiene una fuente de pc tirada por ahí  ?
> 
> ¡Tiene protección contra sobrecargas!




entonces se puede tomar una fuente de una pc de escritorio comun y modificarla para controlar un motor de doce volts?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , si tiene un TL494 o 594.

Saludos !


----------



## opamp

Si tienes un "motorcito" de 12V de los que jalan 30A como Inominal, creo que con una sola fuente no arranca. Debes tener la opción del arranque suave ( SOFT START ) del orden de los segundos.


----------



## elektriko

rashid dijo:


> Tengo una pequena duda con respecto al circuito que subi arriba, el cual ya lo arme y funciono bien manejando un motor pequeno, bueno, como apenas soy aprendiz en el area electronica, que tendria que modificar en ese circuito para poder mover y controlar la velocidad de un motor mucho mas grande?, es este:
> http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/4/7/8/9/5/1/webimg/309684077_o.jpg
> Es un motor de 24 volts, 14 amperes, 280 watts, estuve leyendo que puedo incrementar el voltaje de la fuente pero poniendole un opamp al 555, para regular el voltaje de entrada y que no se queme, y seleccionando un transistor o un MOSFET que se adecue a los parametros del motor. Saludos.



Que tal prove un puente H con un motor igualito al que tienes solo que lo alimeente a 12V porque creo nominales son 24V, y funcionó correctamente, ni se calentaban los mosfet RFZ44N e IRF4905
Saludos necesitas probar con carga, porque los probe en vacio


----------



## LocoHernan

rashid dijo:


> Que tal, eh armado el circuito con los mosfets en paralelo y el regulador de voltaje, subo una imagen para que lo puedan apreciar, utilice un arreglo para alta corriente en el regulador segun su hoja de datos, realmente no estoy seguro si la salida de este se conecte como lo hice, si hay algun error sus comentarios seran bien recibidos, saludos.
> 
> Nota: Hay un error en la imagen, el simbolo del mosfet son de canal P, error de dedo, me equivoque y no tome el de canal N



Hola rashid, tengo el mismo motor que vos y necesito el mismo circuito, lo probaste, funciono, le hiciste alguna modificacion, que tamaño de disipador usaste.
Podias republicar la imagen con las correcciones?

Otra consulta, se podria usar un puño acelerador con sensor hall, como se conectaria?


----------



## djstigma

hola gente como andan ? espero que bien
vuelvo a molestar con un problema que tengo. el caso es que preciso controlar de forma
estable un motor de 48v y 400 amperes aprox no tengo muchos datos pero me dijeron que 
es de entre 15 y 25 hp. la ubicacion original del motor era un auto elevador electrico
leei todo el post tratando de sacar algo en claro pero sigo con dudas 
pense armar algo asi pero para mas potencia con el mosfet IRFZ44N
como control del pwm pense en usar el IR2110 que leei que es bueno por las rapidas respuestas
osea sacar algo bueno entre todos o mas bien lo mejor de cada uno de ellos
y el motor es como el de la foto pero de (2 cables) creo que si lo abro puedo
separar los campos de las escobillas para dejarlo de 4 cables como bienen todos ahora
bueno espero me puedan orientar para saber por donde arrancar, muchas gracias


----------



## yoelmauri

Buenas tardes, tengo el circuito que les adjunto y tiene dos problemas cuando le conecto una tira de led:
-Arranca al 15% aproximadamente
-Al llegar a los 3/4 del potenciómetro pasa del 90 al 100% en un instante, luego, el resto del recorrido del potenciómetro sigue al 100%
Dados mis pocos conocimientos para diseñar circuitos, hice solo unas pruebas con lo que logré cambiando el potenciómetro por uno de 75K, eliminar ese ultimo salto, pero nunca llego al 100% en la salida..
Agradezco que me indiquen que puedo modificar.
Saludos
Pd: me gustaria mantener basicamente el mismo circuito, ya que tengo que hacer varios y es simple y economico.


----------



## davidlpz63

*S*i en lugar de usar en Q1 mpsa usara IRFZ44*,* de que valor de*b*er*á* ser la resistencia R2*? A*lguien me puede i*n*formar*? G*ra*c*ias.


----------



## DJ T3

Sobre cual circuito?


----------



## davidlpz63

este es el diagrama


----------



## Fogonazo

davidlpz63 dijo:


> si en lugar de usar en Q1 mpsa usara IRFZ44 de que valor devera ser la resistencia R2 alguien me puede imformar grasias


Mira *aquí*


----------

